# Fiat Ducato X250 Remis blinds



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone found a solution to closing Remi blinds around rear view mirror in X250 without removing the mirror? my rear view camera monitor clips to the mirror hence I would like to leave it in place.
Brendan


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Yes. Close the blinds as far as they will go around the mirror and then loop an elastic band around the handles. That will leave about a half inch gap but good enough.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I just need to turn my mirror slightly and then the blinds close together as designed.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Same here, I had a monitor attached to my mirror but it was glued to the front. So straigten the mirror and just close the blinds. If your clip on monitor is causing he problem then maybe figure out a way to remove the clips and perhaps glue or velcro the monitor to the mirror glass instead?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Mine must be different as the blinds will not close with the mirror attached even by turning the mirror. The mirror body which slides over the windscrren holder gets in the way so I can only assume there are different ways of fixing the mirror to the screen.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

My blinds close fine as suggested move the angle of the mirror and then there is a cut out in the top of the blind

slide the piece back and they close perfectly

Hope this helps

Regards


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Same as everyone else, turn the mirror and the blinds close perfectly.
Gerry


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

It May be the position of my blinds but they won't close around mirror. If there was a mirror with longer stalk it would solve problem. I use elastic if parked in bright sunlight but that leaves 10 inch gap.fortunately mirror and monitor can be removed at night but it does seem to be causing wear to connection socket.


----------



## BlondiS (Apr 19, 2010)

Just had this problem on a new van. Returned the van to have it repaired and all they did was lift the bracket slightly on the base, first bump I went over the mirror fell off - not a very good service ! 
I ended up fixing the problem myself by removing the two screws holding the centre of the bottom rail and moving the bracket down the dash about a centimetre. 
You will need a stubby screwdriver to to get in next to the screen though.


----------

